
Ask HN: E-commerce platform with little/no JavaScript - d-sc
Most of the popular platforms have a heavy about of (slow!) JavaScript. I don’t like bloated websites as much as the next person. But I am busy enough as it is working on my product that I do not have the time to put into writing a website myself. (I’ve done that before).Therefore, are there any good recommendations for a platform that has good templating, extensibility for shipping and payment, and will load in an appreciable amount of time on low end phones&#x2F; computers?
======
smush
You could go for a SAFE stack application with server-side rendering?

Perhaps framework choice is less important than being willing to put in the
time of having your web server be responsible for rendering content over
asking the client to do it.

------
html5web
WooCommerce

